# Went to AKC show yesterday- met people



## MzChristine (Aug 30, 2012)

Sounds like a good start to feeling out the territory.. I hope you share some of your husband's photos too (I've never been to any kind of dog show!)


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Awwwww... good for u, hon. Sooo glad u took that step. 

'Course, it always helps when they realize that u know yr stuff!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I did have answers to their questions. It is annoying and very tiresome defending a breeder, as I am sure you can imagine, countryboy. 

Mz. Christine, I wish I could post some of those gorgeous dogs here, but this is a public forum. Most show people are very particular about any photos that are shown of their dogs. I don't want to post any for fear somebody will feel their dog isn't shown in the best light.  You can go on YouTube and type in poodle show or something like that and see a few videos of shows.

Sometimes I wonder why I even want to TRY with AKC! Say...I did notice a new class at the show where no handlers are allowed. LOL. I think AKC is trying something new. In the poodle classes every single poodle was being shown by a professional handler! yeeks.


----------



## MzChristine (Aug 30, 2012)

I never thought about that perspective.. I guess because I'm so happy when anyone is interested enough in my pets to even talk to me about them, let alone take photos of them!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

MzChristine, your avatar shows the most adorable little guy! What a face. I might be too sensitive about offending anyone by showing their dogs (I mean, honestly, they look beautiful to me), but they aren't mine to show.


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> MzChristine, your avatar shows the most adorable little guy! What a face. I might be too sensitive about offending anyone by showing their dogs (I mean, honestly, they look beautiful to me), but they aren't mine to show.


I don't think you are being too sensitive about offending. I think you are being sensible enough not to get your butt chewed off by the one snooty arse owner/handler/breeder of the most gorgeous dog who is likely no better socialized than said owner/breeder/handler... Because you know if you posted a photo of someone else's dog, it WOULD be theirs! (You'd never post a photo of a dog owned by someone who'd say, "Gee, Thanks! I'm so glad you also think my dog is smart, funny, beautiful, etc!") :aetsch: 

I was also at an AKC show this week, and ran into a few of all sorts. I just listen a lot. There are a few people who know me, and my dog, but mostly I learn a lot just by what people say about their dogs, their practices, etc. Since this is my first dog, that I go out with, and my first interactions with dog people at all, it's interesting. Sometimes in that Chinese "Blessing" sort of way, "May you have an INTERESTING" life... :ahhhhh:

sarah


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

SarahMurphy, I think I like you. LOL All I want to do is spend some time with my nice boy on the weekends. I think I can do that. All I have to do is keep my head on and not take any of it too seriously or get sucked into anything I am not comfortable with. Bonnie and I are having a great time doing different things, too. Echo, the whippet, and my husband go along for the ride. 

I did buy some nice show leads/collars for Jazzy. I bought two sets for good measure. I can practice with them.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

People like that make me snicker! The thing about shows is, i love that people are striving for excellence and willing to put their dogs out there in competition. I also love seeing all the gorgeous dogs. And the more normal, balanced people like you, OW, who get into showing will only make it better!


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, and not for nothing here, but can someone PLEASE bring a MIRROR to these shows so the PEOPLE can see what they look like??? Honestly, If your dog is amazingly beautiful and groomed to the nines, wouldn't you think you'd have checked to make sure your BRA was not hanging out of that buttoned up top jacket thing? (yes, I am a seamstress, and I have no idea what to call what I saw the bra hanging out the front of, but it was GAPING!) 

And a word of fashion advice here - I do not care what color your dog happens to be, if you want to wear khaki trousers, of any weight, put on a pair of spanx, even if you are a size 2! 

Why, oh WHY, are there no people fashion advisors for these events? Part of the reputation for the crazy dog show people has got to come from the fashion choices! (I'm not saying I am a fashion plate, but I do generally try to make it appear I've seen myself in a mirror recently! 

If you want to show, have someone take a photo of you bending over, from the back - look at that and decide if you really have chosen the best possible outfit for showing! And, Please, wear nude, not white panties, if you want to wear a white skirt or trousers! 

end of little fashion rant...

sarah


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

outwest said:


> I did buy some nice show leads/collars for Jazzy. I bought two sets for good measure. I can practice with them.


Oh ya! My favourite part of shows!!  

N'mind all them dogs . . . and people . . go for the neat stuff at the vendors!  lol


----------

